# Skunk smell



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2003)

Dear Peter, I know this is problably a stupid question but here goes.. I am on day 3 of thw 2WW and my dog got sprayed by a skunk before she did him in, you see she is a Jack Russell Terrier and she is always catching things. I was worried that my exposure to the skunk chemicals and smell would be bad for my embryos. Because for my retrieval and transfer the embryologist told me not to wear any perfume or strong smelling deodorent as strong smells were bad for the embryos. I know the embryos are inside me now but I still can't help but worry. Thanks, Dixie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dixie said:


> Dear Peter, I know this is problably a stupid question but here goes.. I am on day 3 of thw 2WW and my dog got sprayed by a skunk before she did him in, you see she is a Jack Russell Terrier and she is always catching things. I was worried that my exposure to the skunk chemicals and smell would be bad for my embryos. Because for my retrieval and transfer the embryologist told me not to wear any perfume or strong smelling deodorent as strong smells were bad for the embryos. I know the embryos are inside me now but I still can't help but worry. Thanks, Dixie


Try to avoid the odour as much as possible. I t will not harm your embryos but it is not very pleasant!

Good luck!

Peter


----------

